# Rea's Towing



## NZ pete (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi Guys
Has there been any books produced about Rea's Towing (With fleet list).
If there has could you please inform my of the particulars.
Hope somebody can help.
Cheers
Peter


----------



## todd (Jan 24, 2009)

Try 'googling' the Company name...maybe that will bring results.

Jim


----------



## Cobbydale (Jan 12, 2009)

Look at the " History of Cory Towage" by W J Harvey, has the full history of all Rea Tugs a fine book indeed.


----------

